
PwC executive leaves firm after Dos Santos revelations - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51213194
======
teruakohatu
The "Very serious allegations" seem to have been known far and wide. PWC would
have known banks were avoiding Dos Santos, but happy to take the money.

This seems to be PwC moving very quickly on reputation management. I wonder
how big the golden parachute was for that executive.

------
kencausey
PwC was easy enough to search for to answer my own question. But I have to ask
if it is really well known itself for an article not to even spell it out,
much less explain what the business is and its relevance to the situation?

~~~
stefan_
PwC is literally the name of the company. This is like complaining IBM wasn't
expanded to 'International Business Machines'.

~~~
detaro
As far as I know most of the companies (and certainly the core one) are called
"PricewaterhouseCoopers $something", even if they use the "PwC" brand as much
as possible.

